# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Test-E balkan

## chopper9451

Anyone has any experiance with this brand of test-e. its 10ml bottles at 250mg/1ml. What does "test-e retard" mean?

----------


## romo6

Retard means slow,i believe they are referring to the enanthate ester.That is a very good company.Good luck.

----------


## bene7422

it's good to go although when I used that test e it left a big painful knot for the next few days after injection.probably just high ba content

----------


## jfalco

funny thread about test e retard a couple of days ago.

----------


## mho

There is no difference between Test E and Test E Retard except for the label.

----------


## whiteowl

Used it for HRT when insurance lapsed. Did not miss a beat. Agreed the injection site was a bit more sore than usual.

----------


## Lift-Eat-Repeat

I have used their test E, deca and sustanon . It is by far my favorite lab.

----------


## knuckles101

i had horrible post injection pain with this test...and i mean BAD!!!

----------


## Mass760

Ive had a good experience using this for my 
first cycle. I put on about 25lbs. I've been off
since Aug, I dropped about 5lbs after. I'll be 
using the test-e again in my next cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## Sheven

use only balkan in amp. this vials are not official

----------

